# 2017 Gear Whore thread



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't currently photo all my new kit as it's hidden from the wife but the list is.
Lib Tech Mayhem Jamie Lynn Short Fat
Weston Backwoods Split with spark hardware
Spark Surge Bindings
Fitwell boots with Remind Solution liners
Quiksilver Altostratus Bibs
Burton AK tech Gloves
Jones 30l RAS backpack with ras 3.0 airbag and carbon canister 
Mons Royal merino pants and socks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

francium said:


> I can't currently photo all my new kit as it's hidden from the wife but the list is.
> Lib Tech Mayhem Jamie Lynn Short Fat
> Weston Backwoods Split with spark hardware
> Spark Surge Bindings
> ...



Ohhhh shizz...da shit hiding in the car where you plan on escaping to? :surprise:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

francium said:


> I can't currently photo all my new kit as it's hidden from the wife but the list is.


Someone's living dangerously.

I have a different system. I offer my wife a purse of equivalent value.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So far I've added:
Warpig Small "Squealer" with Rodeos
Burton Custom Kilroy 54 Burton Free Thinker 54 Spy vs Spy with Malavitas
Burton Almightys
Anon M3s

And I'll probably be getting a Smith Code, maybe some Bonfire bibs, and another set of Electric EGVs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Phantoms, D-Rexi and Backlands


----------



## mmurphy3333 (Aug 20, 2017)

Swift 157 and a new pair of 686 GLCR Quantum. And a MAXPASS. WooHoo!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am going more retro and not buying anything new. 

Well, I don't count the new boots or bindings since they are just the same models I buy every year..... I am not counting the 3 boards I got at the end of last season either.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I managed to sell off a few items and swore I would not replace them. Except for:

- Burton Ion boas
- Now O-drives
- Endeavor Archetype
- NS Chairman

Absolute necessities, of course, and no new clothes. Success!


----------



## tizonstreets (Nov 2, 2017)

Thirtytwo TM-two XLT boots
Quiksilver Oak Forest pants
Electric EG2 goggles
Pow Stealth Gore-Tex Mitts

Still debating on if I want a pow surfer to add to my collection


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so here's what I bought so far.

1) Oakley airbrake xl's
2) Burton Radial Gore-tex jacket
3) Ride Triad Boots

The weird thing about buying snowboarding gear is that I feel good after I buy it. Usually when i'm tapping into the safe it doesn't feel good hahah.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just caved in and bought a DWD Brewster 157 (Best all mountain freestyle board as claimed on a certain angrysnowboarder.com)
2 sets of size 10 Thraxis
1 Pair of K2 Indy
XL L1 Legacy Jacket


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ohhhh shizz...da shit hiding in the car where you plan on escaping to?


La Rosiere for Christmas then off to Japan for a couple of weeks, then a few trips to Scotland touring. Finish the season off with a trip to La Grave.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Someone's living dangerously.
> 
> I have a different system. I offer my wife a purse of equivalent value.


Haha she earns more than me so she can buy her own purse. I have that much kit coming and going because I've been picking up stuff cheap and selling it on she doesn't know what's mine and what's for selling and tbf the selling had bought most of the split kit.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Phantoms, D-Rexi and Backlands


Siiiiccckkkkk!!!


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Wanted these Targas since last year. Found them at Sierra Trading Post. Put them on the Flagship. I think that's about it this year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

taco tuesday said:


> Wanted these Targas since last year. Found them at Sierra Trading Post. Put them on the Flagship. I think that's about it this year.


woody wood pecker...STP local? Nice Sasquatch kit.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted these Targas since last year. Found them at Sierra Trading Post. Put them on the Flagship. I think that's about it this year.
> ...


They put a Sierra Trading Post in a strip mall a couple towns away from me about a year ago. I am like a crackhead for that place. 

I need a woodgrain one piece snow suit!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

This offseason I picked up an old ass Lamar Star, a '00 Burton 7, a '94 Burton Air 6.1, a sweet Airblaster jacket, Rome D.O.D. Le Beers, and a pair of Dragon NFXs. I think that's pretty much it besides some base layer ess.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Saw those Le Beers for cheap almost snagged them myself.
I bought myself a few new things for this upcoming season. Nothing ups the stoke like new gear.
Got a Gopro5 Hero session and all the necessary equipment.
Rome Katana bindings
DC Platoon bib, DC Servo jacket, a couple pair of Smart Wool socks
Burton Goretex gloves

Still plan on buying a few more things.
Oakley Mod3 Helmet
New base layers


----------



## mmurphy3333 (Aug 20, 2017)

https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/mens-ak-gore‑tex-clutch-mitt/W18-170961.html



These are Pretty...


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

tonymontana said:


> DC Platoon bib, DC Servo jacket, a couple pair of Smart Wool socks
> Burton Goretex gloves
> 
> Still plan on buying a few more things.
> ...


Snagged a platoon bib in camo as well and I'm stoked on it. Wore it around the house the other day when I had the day off.

Also grabbed an Anon Rodan helmet, a pair of Electric EGVs, and a Ride jacket for the spring. Got everything on clearance so that's always a plus. I wanna snag some audio chips but trying to curb spending more money.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

sam_crisp said:


> Snagged a platoon bib in camo as well and I'm stoked on it. Wore it around the house the other day when I had the day off.
> 
> Also grabbed an Anon Rodan helmet, a pair of Electric EGVs, and a Ride jacket for the spring. Got everything on clearance so that's always a plus. I wanna snag some audio chips but trying to curb spending more money.



The DC Platoon bib is really nice. Love the fit and design. I try it on every now and again myself lol.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh man. Well, technically the only thing I've already bought is a Flow Whiteout 160W and a bunch of Mons Royale merino base layers and socks. 

But, the shopping list over the next few weeks is long...
155W Salomon Villain with Holograms - Dedicated park set up. 
Ride Fuse or Insano boots, unsure yet but have store credit from a warranty to use. 
Oakley Line Miners with Prizm Jade and some Timber Bibs. 
A new primaloft midlayer jacket without a hood, hood on my current one pisses me off hah. 
Dakine Charger Mitts. 

All of the above can be justified as 'necessary' :embarrased1:

The completely unnecessary, but by god I'll probably cave anyway would be one of Migs Fullbag 171 Hammerheads :crazy7:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Oh man. Well, technically the only thing I've already bought is a Flow Whiteout 160W and a bunch of Mons Royale merino base layers and socks.
> 
> But, the shopping list over the next few weeks is long...
> 155W Salomon Villain with Holograms - Dedicated park set up.
> ...


I would suggest moving the Fullbag to the top of the necessary list. It is so much fun!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Problem being all of the necessary list I can get for half retail or less! I've no doubt the Fullbag would be worth it though. All it'll take is seeing a 30-40cm dump in the forecast haha.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Oh man. Well, technically the only thing I've already bought is a Flow Whiteout 160W and a bunch of Mons Royale merino base layers and socks.
> 
> But, the shopping list over the next few weeks is long...
> 155W Salomon Villain with Holograms - Dedicated park set up.
> ...


Haha are you a Salomon rep now? And ya, the Line Miners are awesome. Gave my lady the Sapphire Iridium one I got at the end of the past szn, as she's been wanting the Prizm lense. Just grabbed the Matte White/Hi Pink Iridium ones. Gonna post pics of new additions once I get em in.


Sidenote, was in the shop today and normally not as keen on Jones decks, but that Mind Expander looks like a heck of a ride. Hand flexed it and feels like something that'd enjoy riding, plus love the shape. Might be tempted to grab one of these in the near future LOL @BurtonAvenger, @Nivek.


My local shop got customized DOA's that look amazing. And the quiver series look awesome in person ... The new Nidecker line looks interesting also, full camber decks that has me curious >. 

Sanction x DOA collabo









Base









Quiver series + Suprateam


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you haven't already ridden this years Villain and are basing your purchase off of last years, ride this years first. The sidecut is way different and imo way shitty for that board.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

GDimac said:


> Haha are you a Salomon rep now? And ya, the Line Miners are awesome. Gave my lady the Sapphire Iridium one I got at the end of the past szn, as she's been wanting the Prizm lense. Just grabbed the Matte White/Hi Pink Iridium ones. Gonna post pics of new additions once I get em in.


Hah I wish, just grabbing what I can get the best deals on. It'll mostly be for night time park laps so doesn't have to be anything special, but the Villain picks up their Quadralizer sidecut this season so it should still be a blast to turn. 

I've only had the Prizm Rose so far. But I'm a bit salty at Oakley after ordering the Prizm Jade lens for my flight decks (among other items that showed up, but no lens in the box) and after almost 2 months of receiving tracking codes that would never eventuate into anything arriving, multiple emails and phone calls asking where the fuck it was (politely...) I actually talked to someone who was honest enough to admit "Whoops, sorry looks like we're actually out of stock of those. I can give you a 20% coupon code for any future purchases." She was more than a little embarrassed when I said if you actually read my order I get a lot more than 20% off because the shop I work for sells Oakley products...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> If you haven't already ridden this years Villain and are basing your purchase off of last years, ride this years first. The sidecut is way different and imo way shitty for that board.


Oh really, how so? I like it on the Ultimate Ride. Just a touch too aggressive for a park deck? Other option is a 155W Huck Knife which I know I like, just hate this years graphics and the Classicks doesn't come in wide. Terrible reasoning I know hah.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't already ridden this years Villain and are basing your purchase off of last years, ride this years first. The sidecut is way different and imo way shitty for that board.
> ...


Loll I agree, this year's graphic looks so basic compared to last year's.

And are you saying ordering thru Oakley directly is terrible or just in this specific case with getting the lense? Cos I just ordered my new Line Miners directly from their site :S.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

This early in the season I'm sure it's fine, this was around February? Was super frustrating because we ordered 6-7 things as staff on the one order, everything showed up except my lens which wasn't even on the packing list. Called them, they saw it was on the original order but not packing list etc, promised to send one out right away, I got a tracking number the next day which when the date came, I'd check, and it would now say 4-5 days away again. Emailed and called a few times, "It's on it's way" standard response until finally the honest girl told me they were out of stock and apologised, then offered the discount code and processed the refund. The rep we deal with directly is super onto it though.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, I bought a little accessory from Oakley and it took a month to arrive... I like their products, not a fan of buying through their website.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Picked up a 154 Nitro Quiver with Now Drives off of local CL ad just for the bindings. I'd been wanting to give Now another try since they upgraded their straps, buckles, and ladders. Already unloaded the board. Took the Drives for a spin last week on a couple of different boards.

Can I interest anyone in a pair of large Now Drives? LOL!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Can I interest anyone in a pair of large Now Drives? LOL!


 @Alonzo I think was looking?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Grabbed these POW goretex gloves $40 originally $119. Been wearing the mitts version last two seasons and my hands get ridiculous warm. Freaking love them but wanted the brown to match my bibs  and backup pair for back to back days


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Phedder said:


> @Alonzo I think was looking?


Absolutely. PM'ed.

Thanks for the tag, dude.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Phedder said:


> Oh really, how so? I like it on the Ultimate Ride. Just a touch too aggressive for a park deck? Other option is a 155W Huck Knife which I know I like, just hate this years graphics and the Classicks doesn't come in wide. Terrible reasoning I know hah.


Equalizer or Equarad or whichever they're using is fine. It's what it had last year. It's the change to a more aggressive sidecut. The board just rode really twitchy like it didn't want to be flat ever. Approaching a rail with a board that wants to be on edge sucks. It just doesn't feel good. Sleepwalker or Hucknife.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

That's a fair call. I had no issues with the Huck Knife on rails, good middle ground sidecut that's there when you need it but never in the way when you don't. Might just have to sticker bomb the hell out of it like a real park rat :chin:

No worries @Alonzo. Your Hammerhead review is what brought it onto my radar, so I might have to return the thanks when I can't wipe the grin off my face :grin:


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

Picked up an awesome combo of Mercury 153 and Union Ultras - and tomorrow a new pair of Adidas tactical adv are incoming :grin:


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Nivek said:


> So far I've added:
> Burton Almightys


How do you like those? I just ordered them and was looking for some feedback! How would you describe them?


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

My goodies just came in for this year:

















.... I have growing children.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

supham said:


> My goodies just came in for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, if they're not _that_ grown they might just think that empty box is the best damned present they've ever gotten :grin:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

QCMP said:


> How do you like those? I just ordered them and was looking for some feedback! How would you describe them?


No clue yet, they're on the way


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

*The szn's finally around the corner ...*

Tried on all the off-szn purchases, in light of our first snowfall and snow guns finally firing here at our local riding spots. Opening day looks to be happening much sooner than anticipated :nerd::


Oakley Line Miner Prizm Matte White/Hi Pink Iridium

Analog Rogue facemask

Burton Evergreen Synthetic insulator

Burton Mystery Air Crew sweater

Burton Southside Pant (Regular)

Crab Grab Man Hands mitt

DC Space Echo 158 (shoutout to @ajavanzado for this rad board)


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@GDimac Interested to know what you think about those prizm hi-pink iridium. Would love a little review once you get to use them in different lighting situations. Currently have prizm rose myself which is versatile and works great but wondering if the hi-pink is just as versatile with better flat/low light visibility.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well looks like I'm snagging a new Branch Manager 155. FML.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

tonymontana said:


> @GDimac Interested to know what you think about those prizm hi-pink iridium. Would love a little review once you get to use them in different lighting situations. Currently have prizm rose myself which is versatile and works great but wondering if the hi-pink is just as versatile with better flat/low light visibility.


No worries, will do once I get it out on hill. Based on initial wear in low lighting, really brightens well. And based on what I researched from SportRX reviews, this new Hi Pink lense provides the brightest view in low light, which was previously the Rose. Curious to see how this Prizm tech works as well. I also have the Sapphire Iridium ones that I gave to my fiance, and that lense is noticably darker. Buying her the Hi Pink lense as well esp since we ride low light/night riding a lot during the szn.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

GDimac said:


> No worries, will do once I get it out on hill. Based on initial wear in low lighting, really brightens well. And based on what I researched from SportRX reviews, this new Hi Pink lense provides the brightest view in low light, which was previously the Rose. Curious to see how this Prizm tech works as well. I also have the Sapphire Iridium ones that I gave to my fiance, and that lense is noticably darker. Buying her the Hi Pink lense as well esp since we ride low light/night riding a lot during the szn.


I have sapphire and hi pink for my airbrake xl's. Never used prizm but I've heard great things so I'm excited to try them. 
I ride very similar conditions to you, a lot of riding when it's darker/night. Do you think hi pink would be a bright enough lens for those conditions or is it best to buy something like a clear lens?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

GDimac said:


> Tried on all the off-szn purchases, in light of our first snowfall and snow guns finally firing here at our local riding spots. Opening day looks to be happening much sooner than anticipated :nerd::
> 
> 
> Oakley Line Miner Prizm Matte White/Hi Pink Iridium
> ...


Are those goggles strictly for cloudy days?

I wish my skateboard wheels stayed clean like yours. I ride mine once and they look terrible. Dam shitty asphalt in my city. Then again, I love power sliding.

Edit: This isn't meant to sound rude, I apologize if it does.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

basser said:


> I have sapphire and hi pink for my airbrake xl's. Never used prizm but I've heard great things so I'm excited to try them.
> I ride very similar conditions to you, a lot of riding when it's darker/night. Do you think hi pink would be a bright enough lens for those conditions or is it best to buy something like a clear lens?


. 

I have been night boarding on multiple occasions and find that you can just use sunglasses if you want. Low light lenses also work well. You dont _need_ a clear goggle. I also find that because the lighting is artificial it is more consistent usually easy to see whatever is lit up.

Totally different than the sun possibly going behind the clouds or something


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> Are those goggles strictly for cloudy days?
> 
> I wish my skateboard wheels stayed clean like yours. I ride mine once and they look terrible. Dam shitty asphalt in my city. Then again, I love power sliding.
> 
> Edit: This isn't meant to sound rude, I apologize if it does.


Hi-Pink Iridium is the lowest light lens in the Oakley Prizm line. Should be great on cloudy flat light days


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> Are those goggles strictly for cloudy days?
> 
> I wish my skateboard wheels stayed clean like yours. I ride mine once and they look terrible. Dam shitty asphalt in my city. Then again, I love power sliding.
> 
> Edit: This isn't meant to sound rude, I apologize if it does.


Lol no worries, didn't sound like that at all. We just recently got that mini cruiser and have only taken it out a few times.

And from what I learned, I think they made this new Hi Pink lense to be their brightest lense in low light conditions, just a bit more than the Prizm Rose. And when comparing it to my Sapphire Iridium, it is noticeably brighter.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I've heard depending on how sensitive your eyes are you can also use prizm hi pink in semi brighter conditions as well.


----------



## tizonstreets (Nov 2, 2017)

I went a little overboard in my opinion, but I've always rode with used/cheap gear and wanted to spoil myself. 

K2 Party Platter 150cm
Thirtytwo TM-Two XLT
Dragon NFXs Transitions
Pow Stealth Gore Mitts
Quiksilver Found Bibs
Season pass to Stevens (WA)

All in all about $1500...


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

tizonstreets said:


> I went a little overboard in my opinion, but I've always rode with used/cheap gear and wanted to spoil myself.
> 
> K2 Party Platter 150cm
> Thirtytwo TM-Two XLT
> ...


If I dont control myself this is me every year lol.
I make a list over summer of things I want. The satisfaction of crumpling up that list lol.
2 more days and R.I.P this years list:dance:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was hoping to step up to stiff boots this year but I'm also pursuing a good fit, and it sounds like I'm pigeonholed into the Burton Ruler Wide, which sounds too soft for what I want and makes me sad.

I gave away my only snowboard yesterday, kid needed it.

I'm just gonna attach bindings to a couple of MacDonaldz trays and DIY dualboard, its gonna be rad.

edit> just a counterpoint i'm not hard up for gear, my outerwear is in good shape, needed boots anyway, dont ride that board (too small), got a couple avenues for borrowing decks and if push comes to shove I'll buy an i/G or Shaper Twin in jiffy.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

New goggles and a helmet.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Just traded a pair of north fa e goretex bibs & a Volcom jacket

For an O'Sin boat hull nose 168

I've always wanted one of those.

And seeing pat bridges riding his at BaldFace, made me want one even more.


TT


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

copped some more stuff,

Mod 3 Mips Helmet
4tb External Hdd
3way Adjustable gopro stick/tripod
New Base Layers
Dakine torque and nano drivers
A whistle, read all those tree well stories...

I think I'm done for a while lol


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Just traded a pair of north fa e goretex bibs & a Volcom jacket
> 
> For an O'Sin boat hull nose 168
> 
> ...


Toss up a pic there, Timmy. I fucking love those things.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> Toss up a pic there, Timmy. I fucking love those things.


It's not here yet, should be any day though.

I will the second it gets here haha.
Fuck are they ever cool lookin'


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I was hoping to step up to stiff boots this year but I'm also pursuing a good fit, and it sounds like I'm pigeonholed into the Burton Ruler Wide, which sounds too soft for what I want and makes me sad.
> 
> I gave away my only snowboard yesterday, kid needed it.
> 
> ...


Well ya mide as well go and get one bigger than you were planning on.:embarrased1:

Especially if you go & get some stiff new booties.

Cause, you'll be going faster and bigger with stiffer booties.

And bigger boards like that shit.

See it only took 4 years of arguing with ya to make you see the light.

Do it klangdogger.
You're gonna love it haha

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Well ya mide as well go and get one bigger than you were planning on.:embarrased1:
> 
> Especially if you go & get some stiff new booties.
> 
> ...


even with a 200cm rad air tanker ill never send it like you do


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> even with a 200cm rad air tanker ill never send it like you do


Soooo.........yer saying.....the "Tard"........goes big....?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> Toss up a pic there, Timmy. I fucking love those things.


And here it is.
The ultimate powder surfboard.

This is what Pat Bridges brings to BaldFace lodge.

Just one of these.


TT


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

That's a beauty, Timmy. Well done.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> I was hoping to step up to stiff boots this year but I'm also pursuing a good fit, and it sounds like I'm pigeonholed into the Burton Ruler Wide, which sounds too soft for what I want and makes me sad.
> 
> I gave away my only snowboard yesterday, kid needed it.
> 
> ...


Check out Adidas Tactical and Acerra, not labeled as wide but they are.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> even with a 200cm rad air tanker ill never send it like you do


No shit:dry:

Doesn't mean you can't go bigger than YOU'VE ever gone before.


TT


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Got some pants and jacket, powder board and bindings...
All I’m missing is the snow.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 2, 2017)

I definitely went full potato this year. 

For myself;

Rome Mod Rocker 155
Rome Vice Bindings
DC Scout BOA
Spy Doom w/ Happy Lenses
Sandbox Helmet
Rome Blackjack 156
Rome Vice Bindings
5 Face Tubes

For the wife;

Ride Compact 150
K2 Yeah Yeah Bindings
Spy Bravo w/ Happy Lenses
Rossigol Gala 146
Rossigol Gala Bindings

Yeah.... I think that's it.


----------

